# Windows 7 only until Windows 9 Clubhouse



## Phusius (Sep 30, 2012)

A home for us, finally.  You are welcome.  

All the adventures that begin from the start menu...  oh how glorious.  The first time I flushed my DNS through CMD, all the times I had to delete a folder CC Cleaner didn't uninstall automatically with the regular method...  hiding those pictures of hotties from my college class behind folder after folder so the gf wouldn't find them...

Don't take these glorious days away from me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

im in, i didnt like 8 when i used it a few months ago.  That being said, i will prlly grab 8 for my kids rig as it will be cheaper than 7 for a few months.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 30, 2012)

Windows 9 will follow Windows 8 path so this thread should be called "Windows 7 Forever".


----------



## Phusius (Sep 30, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Windows 9 will follow Windows 8 path so this thread should be called "Windows 7 Forever".



I thought of this, but Windows 7 is only supported until 2020.  However, Windows 9 may change if Windows 8 does flop and honestly it may, anyone who wants to own a tablet pretty much already has one.  I really think Windows 8 is to little to late to this market.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 30, 2012)

Windows 8 is another Vista. This I'm sticking to 7 for now.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 30, 2012)

The end result and future of win 8 will end up being the future...There is no doubting this.


----------



## Protagonist (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm with Windows 7, but sooner or later they will force us to move coz most programs & games will support Windows 8 and they may stop support for other Operating Systems. Personally I don't like Windows 8, but at the long run circumstances may for Me/Us to move to Windows 8.


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2012)

st.bone said:


> I'm with Windows 7, but sooner or later they will force us to move coz most programs & games will support Windows 8 and they may stop support for other Operating Systems. Personally I don't like Windows 8, but at the long run circumstances may for Me/Us to move to Windows 8.



When programs and games no longer work on Windows 7 Win 10 will be out. Or maybe 11.

EDIT: But good initiative. Now maybe we can contain all hate here. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Phusius (Sep 30, 2012)

st.bone said:


> I'm with Windows 7, but sooner or later they will force us to move coz most programs & games will support Windows 8 and they may stop support for other Operating Systems. Personally I don't like Windows 8, but at the long run circumstances may for Me/Us to move to Windows 8.



Only if it sales well.  I honestly don't think it will and Microsoft is going to run back to us Windows 7 loyalist and beg forgiveness.  I have until 2020, as they are under contract to support me until then.  Games still support XP 99% of the time, so that is the least of my worries.


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I have until 2020, as they are under contract to support me until then.  Games still support XP 99% of the time, so that is the least of my worries.



Just out of curiosity, are they really under contract to support it until then? I know it's on extended support until then but how does it work legally?

Anyway if they intend to release a new OS every 3 years then we're definitevly up to Windows 10 (or Windows *X *probably) by then.


----------



## Phusius (Sep 30, 2012)

Frick said:


> Just out of curiosity, are they really under contract to support it until then? I know it's on extended support until then but how does it work legally?
> 
> Anyway if they intend to release a new OS every 3 years then we're definitely up to Windows 10 (or Windows *X *probably) by then.



Hmm not sure it if it an actual contract come to think of it.  I trust them when they say 2020 though, and even if Windows 9 is like Windows 8 I will probably give in around that time, as technology I am sure will have made leaps and bounds since then.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 30, 2012)

you might have to change the clubname when 9 comes out anyway what with it being an evo of 8


----------



## trickson (Sep 30, 2012)

Windows 7 is just too cool to even want to change over to 8. The UI on windows 7 is so awesome!


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 30, 2012)

count me in.


----------



## camoxiong (Sep 30, 2012)

Windows 7 FTW!!!!


----------



## Bot (Sep 30, 2012)

8 might be the new vista. 
i can't see how a mobile OS can succeed on a desktop, so 7 FTW and hopefully another vista lesson well learned by MS for 9


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 30, 2012)

We don't really need an "I hate Windows 8" thread in this forum, least of all a haters clubhouse.

At least try to start something positive, like a thread for Windows 95 or DOS 3.1 lovers.
Love not war, is the solution to all problems.


----------

